
Bitcoin Is (Probably) Here to Stay - Bostonian
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-06-28/bitcoin-s-rise-shows-crypto-is-alive-and-well
======
duluca
Bitcoin feels to me like something people want to believe in... thinking about
this back in 2012 I would fantasize a future where 1 coin could be a million
dollars. Outside of an investment mindset, I think there’s this romantic
notion of a digital currency reigning supreme. Bitcoin seems to be too
inefficient to survive in the long haul, but something else is bound to reign
supreme

